# Puffing up like a balloon



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

One of brahma chicks is puffed up. Her skin looks like it has come off the muscle. There is air or something in there. I don't know if she punctured one of her organs or something and know its filling up her body or wat. She seems a little more lethargic than the others but not too bad and she is eating and drinking. Please help. Had chicks die before cuz of this but never had the chance to ask.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you post a pic, please.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

It is really obviuose on the head. Compare the healthy one to the one that in worried about


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry i ment I'm not in


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, I have never seen anything like that. I wonder if there is an infection under his skin from the sore. I will try to find some info for you, how weird.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I found it ! Its an air sac rupture. It sounds like you need to sterilize an area and let the air out. Please read up before you do, I'm not sure how to do it.

http://www.officialbarrieshuttbudgerigars.com/airsacrupture.htm

http://www.worldpoultry.net/Breeders/General/2009/11/Rising-pressure-from-air-sacculitis-WP006961W/


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

I got a catheter and put it in. Secured it so it stays there. That way the skin cant fill back up. U think it is safe to do that?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry I really dont know. I read those pages and I know it say it need to be released. Other than that I'm not sure. I wish I did. sorry.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry I'm so late to this....

It's called subcutaneous emphysema. Essentially means air under the skin. Mammals can get it (dogs, people etc.). It's very uncomfortable but they can heal. With her it is likely an air sac rupture. 

Good luck with treatment. Again, sorry I couldn't respond sooner. Prognosis is good.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

She is perfectly fine now. Only had to do the treatment for a day. When i went to go deflate her again the nextday... She was normal again. Happy healthy girl now


----------

